
Generating Java Mixed-Mode Flame Graphs - jterry
http://blog.jerometerry.com/2016/12/generating-java-mixed-mode-flame-graphs.html?m=1
======
jterry
[https://twitter.com/jeromeleoterry/status/811536736077627392](https://twitter.com/jeromeleoterry/status/811536736077627392)

------
jterry
[http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/07/java-in-
flames.html](http://techblog.netflix.com/2015/07/java-in-flames.html)

------
jterry
[http://github.com/jerometerry/perf](http://github.com/jerometerry/perf)

